# Kimler Var > Kim Kimdir ? >  Orhan Veli Kanık Kimdir?

## ceyda

Orhan_Veli_KANIK.jpg
13 Nisan 1914 yılında İstanbulda doğan Orhan Veli, 1932 yılında Ankara Gazi Lisesini bitirdi. Daha sonra 1935'de İstanbul Üniversitesi Edebiyat Fakültesi Felsefe Bölümündeki öğrenimini yarıda bıraktı, Ankaraya giderek PTT Umum Müdürlüğünde çalıştı (1936-1942), Milli Eğitim Bakanlığı Tercüme Bürosuna memur oldu (1945), oradan ayrılınca (1947) Yaprak Dergisi'ni çıkardı (1 Ocak 1949dan 15 Haziran 1950ye kadar 28 sayı çıktı, Son Yaprak adlı özel bir sayı ölümü üzerine arkadaşları tarafından çıkarıldı).

14 Kasım 1950 tarihinde beyin kanamasından öldü ve Rumelihisarı Mezarlığı'na gömüldü. Kişiliğini belli eden ilk şiirlerini arkadaşları Oktay Rıfat ve Melih Cevdetle birlikte Varlık Dergisi'nde yayımlamaya başladı, büyük bir ilgi gördü; sağlığında kendinden çok bahsettiren şair oldu. Şiiri bir takım kalıp ve klişelerden, şairanelikten, yıpranmış benzetmelerden kurtararak, daha kısa daha basit bir şekle soktu; yalın bir halk dili kullandı, gündelik sözlerle zaman zaman, büyük yergi ve espriden faydalanarak, gündelik yaşantılar üzerine yazdı.

----------

